# Modern Renaissance-inspired music



## mediumaevum (Mar 24, 2011)

I need your opinion on this piece:






- So I know what I did right/wrong.

Info about the piece:

Composed and played in FL Studio playing on a regular PC-keyboard, used lute soundfont which I then modified to sound more "real".


----------

